# Melon Marmalade- Recipe Needed



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

We tried a new (to us) plant this year called a vine peach, aka mango melon. It may also be known as a fragrant peach or melon. It is kind of like a baseball sized honey dew but with a thinner rind and less sweetness. I have been told the best use is to make a marmalade with it, but I can't find a recipe for any such creature. Help!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would use a peach marmalade recipe. Here is a spiced recipe. We make it without the spices most of the time. Spiced is very good at Christmas....James

*Ingredients:*


1 small orange, washed
1/4 cup lemon juice
3 pounds ripe peaches, peeled and finely chopped (about 4 cups)
1 box (1-3/4 ounces) powdered fruit pectin
5-1/2 cups granulated white sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
*Preparation:*

Cut orange in half crosswise and remove any seeds. Cut each half into 4 quarters, then thin-slice into wedges that are 1/4-inch thick, including rind. 

Place orange slices, lemon juice, *peaches*, and fruit pectin into a heavy pot. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring constantly. Add sugar and return to a fast boil. Continue to boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. 

Remove from heat and skim off any foam. Stir in *cinnamon*, *ginger*, and *nutmeg*. Pour into sterilized dry jars and seal. 

Yield: about 7 half-pints


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are two cantalope (melon) recipes I have used.


Cantaloupe Jam (marmalade)

Cantaloupe (very ripe)
3/4 lb. sugar per lb. of cantaloupe
1/2 tsp. each ginger, mace and cinnamon per each pound of cantaloupe

Peel cantaloupe and remove the seeds. Weigh and chop very fine. Put sugar and cantaloupe into a kettle with a little water. Cook slowly until fruit can be mashed. Add remaining ingredients. Cook until thick.

Very good on biscuits when the snow is flying.
=
Cantaloupe Jam (marmalade)

2 large cataloupes, peeled, cut into pieces. 
2 lemons, juiced 
2 oranges, juiced and rinds 
1 can #2 1/2 size pineapple tidbits, drained 
sugar, the same amount as fruit 
1 small bottle maraschino cherries 

Combine all ingredients except the cherries. Cook over low heat until thick, about 1 1/2 hours. 

Quarter cherries and add the last 15 minutes of cooking time. 

To test for doneness, take a tablespoon full from kettle and place in the freezer for a few minutes. If it is thick, it is done. 

Immediately ladle into hot, sterile jars and seal. 
Note: I did not use the cherries


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> Here are two cantalope (melon) recipes I have used.
> 
> 
> Cantaloupe Jam (marmalade)
> ...


Thanks, I am going to try the first one as we have all ingredients on hand.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> Here are two cantalope (melon) recipes I have used.
> 
> 
> Cantaloupe Jam (marmalade)
> ...


Do you have the instructions to pressure can this?


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 9, 2013)

Jacktheknife,

I do not pressure can any of my jams or marmalade. Using a candy thermometer simmer, stirring until the thermometer reaches 222F. Pour into hot jars and seal. 

Or if you like process in boiling water bath (212 degrees F.) 5 minutes. 
Remove from canner and complete seals.

Both ways have worked for me.

Note:
You may also add the juice of one lemon or small orange.


----------

